
How the Yakuza went nuclear (2012) - DoreenMichele
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/japan/japan-earthquake-and-tsunami-in/9084151/How-the-Yakuza-went-nuclear.html
======
BuildTheRobots
> The situation at Fukushima is still dire. Number-two reactor continues to
> heat up, and appears to be out of control. Rolling blackouts are a regular
> occurrence. Nuclear reactors are being shut down, one by one, all over
> Japan.

Can anyone recommend any layman reading with a recent update on the state of
the reactors?

